# Advice with moving to Ottawa.



## J&PHarding (Aug 14, 2010)

I am new to this so I hope I am not boring you all.

I have been reading on this forum during the past weeks as my dream is to immigrate to Ottawa, Canada.

I am a British citizen currently living in Spain. My eldest daughter and my son in law live in Ottawa. My husband, myself, and my two other daughters want to move to Ottawa. We have seeked advice from a lawyer in Ottawa regarding sponsorship and have been informed it will take upto 5 years to complete. 

As I will be looking for full time employment we have been advised to look for an offer of employment hopefully enabling us to achieve our dream.

My work experience is 20 years in management as a facilities manager for a number of sites containing 600 staff members. I have a full education and have also achieved a 2 year HNC in Business at University. 

I am in the first stages of discussions with a company. However, the job vacancy will become available in October 2010. 

I would be most grateful for any help, or advice anyone can give me regarding what is involved in applying and successfully receiving a temporary visa with a job offer.

Any advice would be of great help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

J&PHarding said:


> I am new to this so I hope I am not boring you all.
> 
> I have been reading on this forum during the past weeks as my dream is to immigrate to Ottawa, Canada.
> 
> ...


Good Morning from Canada (Toronto),

As your occupation is not on THE LIST you will require to have pre-arranged employment. This entails an employer in Canada having a vacancy which cannot be funded from within. The employer will apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) to the Government which, if granted, would allow employer to hire on a two-year Temporary Work Permit (TWP). It is unlikely, IMO that this could be accomplished by October coming.
I'm assuming your two daughters are under the ages of 22, otherwise they will not be allowed on your application.


----------



## J&PHarding (Aug 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Good Morning from Canada (Toronto),
> 
> As your occupation is not on THE LIST you will require to have pre-arranged employment. This entails an employer in Canada having a vacancy which cannot be funded from within. The employer will apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) to the Government which, if granted, would allow employer to hire on a two-year Temporary Work Permit (TWP). It is unlikely, IMO that this could be accomplished by October coming.
> I'm assuming your two daughters are under the ages of 22, otherwise they will not be allowed on your application.


Good Afternoon from Espana,

Firstly thank you for your early reply.

Is a temporary visa the only way with an offer of employment for a position that is not on THE LIST.

What would the time span be approximately for a temporary visa and for the position available would this be a realistic vacancy to be allowed by the LMO.

My daughters are currently 17 and 20 years old. They wish to commence their education at university. The ultimate aim for one daughter is to become a teacher of infant children and my other daughter wishes to work in the field of archeology.

I really appreciate your help, thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

J&PHarding said:


> Good Afternoon from Espana,
> 
> Firstly thank you for your early reply.
> 
> ...


I would reckon a TWP, if all goes well with the employer/Government would take 6-9 months, and yes without being on THE LIST a TWP is probably the only way. Other than the entrepreneurial route and you would need, I believe, $500k to further that. Sponsorship by your daughter here would take 5-7 years and would not, I believe, cover your other daughters. See Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply.
The position for the TWP has to be advertised in Canada for a certain length of time and only can be used provided no satisfactory candidates are found. If Canadian Immigration "see" something improper or don't believe the employer they can refuse to issue the LMO.
If you're not aware there is a Gov't of Canada website at Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Your 2 younger daughters could apply to university in Canada. There are 2 good ones in Ottawa - Carleton University and the University of Ottawa. So they could potentially go the student visa route. Of course, that doesn't help you. You can continue to exhuast the employment route. If that doesn't work out, I would be tempted to explore the sponsorship route via your older daughter.


----------

